# Pro Tip: Surge



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

"How to get more surge fares"

1. When the heat map is about to surge log off.

2. Open rider app and wait for surge to begin.

3. Once surge has begun go back online and collect surge fairs.

Important notice: must be in/near surge area


----------



## Wolf359 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm confused--how does this work exactly? and what do you mean go offline and back online or "Uber will bust you"?

and how does the rider app fit in to all this?


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Side note: Don't go offline then back online or Uber will bust you. Time your surges around 2am bar let out for optimum success.


Bust you for what? Going offline is not against anything in the partnership agreement.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> AMATEUR TIP:
> "How to get more surge fares"
> 
> 1. When the heat map is about to surge go into airplane mode.
> ...


To futher debunk this suggestion -- if you put your phone into airplane mode, the Uber app will automatically log you off the system. Furthermore, you will have to actually re-enter your credentials when you want to sign back on. Worse, you won't know if the surge is active if you are in airplane mode and use both the driver and rider app on the same phone. OP has posted bad advice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2014)

Your right thanks for setting me straight. Iv updated the post thanks!


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> To futher debunk this suggestion -- if you put your phone into airplane mode, the Uber app will automatically log you off the system. Furthermore, you will have to actually re-enter your credentials when you want to sign back on. Worse, you won't know if the surge is active if you are in airplane mode and use both the driver and rider app on the same phone. OP has posted bad advice.


No, I think he has good advice... I haven't had any problems going offline and then back online quite frequently (I take short breaks quite often).

And as for the "rider app", you can move the pin around the map and a surging area will show a lightning bolt on the car icon. It will also tell you the multiplier on that surge. That way you can check which areas are surging without turning on your driver app. Furthermore, this is the only way I know of to check if other counties are currently having a surge, because the driver uber app only shows the surge map of the county you are currently in.


----------

